# APPCRASH Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr



## Martin-124 (21. Februar 2012)

Ja ich weiß, es gibt hunderte dieser Appcrash-Threads, aber die sind alle unterschiedlich. Für meinen Fehler finde ich bei Google nur etwa 4 Ergebnisse auf Deutsch oder Englisch und die meisten davon sind in Sammelthreads total untergegangen.

Das Problem habe ich seit dem Release von Battlefield 3. Es tritt nach etwa 20-30 minuten Spielzeit auf, am häufigsten beim Jet fliegen, aber auch als Fußsoldat oder im Panzer. Dabei bekomme ich ingame plötzlich ein Standbild und im hintergrund öffnet sich folgende Fehlermeldung:



Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname: APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname: bf3.exe
  Anwendungsversion: 1.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel: 4f26de8a
  Fehlermodulname: bf3.exe
  Fehlermodulversion: 1.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel: 4f26de8a
  Ausnahmecode: c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset: 00107e60
  Betriebsystemversion: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:1031
  Zusatzinformation 1: 0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3: 0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online blablabla...



Mein System:

Board: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945 (3,0GHz)
RAM: 4 GB DDR3-1600 von G.Skill (2 x 2GB)
Grafikkarte: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II

Windows 7 Professional SP1 32 Bit



Unter anderem folgende Dinge habe ich bereits versucht, allerdings ohne den geringsten Erfolg:

- In Origin Cloud-speicherung deaktiviert

- Grafik runtergestellt

- DirectX neuinstalliert

- Punkbuster neuinstalliert

- Neusten Grafikkartentreiber installiert (Finale- & Beta-Version)

- TeamSpeak3 deinstalliert

- Virutellen Speicher erhöt (in CMD "bcdedit /set increaseuserva 2500")

- Auslagerungsdatei vergrößert

- "Clean Boot" durchgeführt, also alle Dienste deaktiviert, außer Punkbuster

- Grafikkarte über- und untertaktet

- Battlefield neuinstalliert


In einigen Foren habe ich bereits gelesen, dass der Ausnahmecode: c0000005 darauf hindeutet, dass das Problem vom RAM verursacht werden würde. Da bis jetzt, keiner der Lösungsansätze sichtbar auch nur irgendetwas verbessert hat, habe ich mir überlegt mir noch 2GB zusätzlichen RAM zu kaufen und die Testversion von Windows 7 64 Bit zu installieren. 

Ansonsten fällt mir nichts weiter ein, was ich noch versuchen könnte, außer auf den nächsten Patch zu warten. Ich hoffe es gibt ein paar neue kreative Ideen eurerseits  Bitte schreibt auch ob ihr die Idee mehr RAM zu kaufen und 64 Bit draufzumachen für sinnvoll haltet.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2012)

Sind denn auch Board- und Soundtreiber aktuell, und LAN? Tritt es auch im Singeplayer auf? Hast Du mal ohne Virenscanner und Firewall getestet?


wenn es echt NUR in BF auftritt, ist ein RAM-Fehler sehr unwahrscheinlich, da defektes RAM eher zufällig Fehler verursacht. Vlt check aber mal, wieviel Volt das RAM braucht und ob es das auch bekommt. Läuft es denn mit 1600Mhz, oder hast Du es vom Board für AMD typisch automatisch auf 1333 stellen lassen?


----------



## Martin-124 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich habe eine externe Soundkarte mit dem aktuellsten Treiber, und daher keinen Treiber für die Onboard Soundkarte installiert. Einen Treiber für mein Mainboard kann ich nicht finden. Auf der Mainboard CD waren nur Grafik, Sound und USB 3.0 Treiber drauf.

Als ich den  "Clean Boot" gemacht habe, habe ich Battlefield gespielt ohne irgendwelche Hintergrundprozesse, außer Origion, also auch ohne Antiviren Software. Trotzdem ist BF nach etwa 15 min. abgestürzt.

Battlefield 3 ist das einzigste Spiel das auf meinem Rechner abstürzt.

Laut BIOS hat der RAM 1,52V und die Memory Clock steht auf 1333. Also eigentlich alles so wie es sollte.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Teste mal ohne die externe Soundkarte - wenn es dann geht, weißt Du, dass es damit zu tun hat. Bei Gigabyte findest Du auch aktuelle Treiber: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3 - GA-770TA-UD3 (rev. 1.0) musst nur win7 32bit auch auswählen. Nimm diese 4 Treiber:

Chipset: AMD Chipset Driver (include chipset\sata raid driver)
Audio: Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (Including Microsoft UAA Driver in English edition) 
LAN: Realtek LAN Driver
USB3.0: NEC USB 3.0 Driver

Dann teste nochmal, wie gesagt mal ohne externe HDD. Wenn es dann geht, dann nimm wieder die externe dazu, das macht nix aus, wenn da auch noch die Onboardkarten-Treiber installiert sind. Wenn es mit der externen Karte dann nicht geht, liegt es wohl an der. Da auch mal einen anderen USB-Port testen (ich nehme an, die Karte ist für USB? )


ODER es hat mit 32bit zu tun, das ist ja auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß - vlt google mal, ob BF3 Probleme mit windows 32bit hat.


----------



## Martin-124 (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Link. Habe die 4 Treiber geladen und installiert, dazu noch den gestern erschienenen Nvidia Treiber und ein Origin update gabs auch noch oben drauf. Die Soundkarte habe ich komplett abgestöpselt und nach einem Neustart mit Onboard-Sound ganz optimistisch Battlefield gestartet. Naja funktionierte nur für eine halbe Stunde bis vor 5 minuten, exakt der selbe Fehler meinen Spaß beendete 

Die Idee mit 64 Bit kam mir, da ich in 2 Englischen Threads von verschiedenen Leuten (die zwar nicht exakt den gleichen Fehler wie ich hatten, aber auch einen Appcrash) gelesen habe, dass die mit mehr RAM und Win7 64 Bit problemlos auf Ultra zocken können. Auf Ultra stürzt es bei mir nach 5 minuten ab, wenn ich die Grafik runterstelle zögert sich der Absturz auf eine halbe Stunde hinaus.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Warum hast Du denn 32bit? Gibt es da einen Grund für?


----------



## Martin-124 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja, der Grund ist einfach, dass ich nur 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher habe und mal gelesen habe, dass manche Programme mit Windoof 64 Bit rumzicken und da ich kein Stress wollte hab ich 32 Bit installiert. Das ist ungefähr ein Jahr her, da waren 4 bzw. 3,25 nutzbare GB RAM noch genug.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du wahlweise auch 64bit installieren kannst, dann würde ich das machen - unabhängig von BF3. Programme, die unter win7 32bit laufen, unter win7 64bit aber Probleme machen, gibt es ehrlich gesagt so gut wie gar keine. Jedenfalls so gut wie keine, für die man nciht auch eine Freeware-Alternative finden kann, die bei 64bit läuft. Wenn, dann sind es eher sehr alte Programme, die vlt. auch bei win7 ganz allgemein nicht mehr laufen würden

Als 64bit win7 noch neu war, mussten viele Programme halt erst angepasst werden, vlt. hast Du daher den Eindruck?


----------



## Martin-124 (24. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich Windows 7 - 64 Bit, immernoch 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und siehe da, ich habe jetzt 2 Stunden gezockt und es gab kein Absturz mehr. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich jetzt irgend eine Software nicht mehr draufhabe, die davor Battlefield zum Crash gebracht hat. Naja, hauptsache ist, ich kann jetzt endlich solange BF spielen wie ich will


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2012)

Man MUSS ja für 64bit nicht mehr als 4GB nehmen    aber dann scheint es an 32bit oder halt einer Software gelegen zu haben, vlt auch eine 32bit-Version eines Treiber oder so


----------

